# Elbow Engine



## rustyknife (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm calling this thing completed.....very fun project....amazing to watch it run. It's not perfect by any means, but it turned out exactly as I wanted it. It's hard for a perfectionist like myself to stop tinkering with something, but I'm going to call this done. 

















[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgQv4Bm7ftE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgQv4Bm7ftE[/ame]


----------



## Omnimill (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, that looks very ... Silver! does it run well?

Vic.


----------



## dsquire (Sep 10, 2011)

Rustyknife

Very nice looking engine, lots of polish. It seems to be a good runner judging by the video. Congratulations on a job well done. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Foozer (Sep 10, 2011)

Like it, guess I better get off me rump and finish the one I started


Robert


----------



## 1Kenny (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks good to me too. It took me a couple days playing with mine to get it to run. 

Kenny


----------



## metalmad (Sep 10, 2011)

Top job
real nice runner too :bow:
Pete


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 10, 2011)

Always like the elbow. Nice job!!


----------



## dreeves (Sep 10, 2011)

What a great looking enging

Dave


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2011)

That is beautiful is it stainless steel?


----------



## rustyknife (Oct 1, 2011)

Pistons and cylinder pins are drill rod, the rest is 6061 aluminum. I'm a pretty new to the world of machining, started last year. I've machined a few different metals, and have found that I LOVE aluminum, its such a great metal to work with! (secretly, cast iron is #2)

Thank you for the kind words.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 1, 2011)

It looks like the tinkering was worth it. Quite a smooth and fast runner. Love the polished aluminum look and the big flywheel.


----------



## litoweapon619 (Nov 12, 2011)

really really nice  

lots of polish all worth it very nice


----------



## danstir (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice engine, It looks like you spent a lot of time polishing!


----------



## Faizal (Dec 9, 2011)

:bow:
so nice.. i hope i can build elbow engine like u..


----------



## larry1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rustyknife, Good looking engine, great polishing job too. larry


----------

